# Waiting for a fursuit!?



## StormWolff (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello, I just wanted to get some advice for other people who already have there fursuits. 

Currently I am on a waiting list to get a fursuit made by One Fur All Studios, but the biggest problem that I will have is just waiting to get it. They have said that the waiting period could go out as far as Summer of 2015. So that is at least a 15 month wait, my biggest concern is that my anxiety problems will cause me to be depressed until I get it.

So any advice on what I can do to try and relieve anxiety while waiting for the fursuit to be made?


----------



## Tica (Feb 28, 2014)

how do you treat your anxiety about other things?


----------



## StormWolff (Feb 28, 2014)

Tica said:


> how do you treat your anxiety about other things?



Well I would probably like to get off the computer to go outside to get my mind away from the fandom, but with this winter the way it is that is a little hard. I do take some medicine for regular depression but I think I just have a problem with thinking to far into the future gives me anxiety.


----------



## Terror-Run (Feb 28, 2014)

I know it sounds stupid - but I just try to forget it ^^; I'm currently waiting for a partial myself, and I know there is 2-3 more people ahead of me, but I can get an update in a week, or I could get an update in the summer sometime ^^;
I'll admit I'm checking my e-mail a lot more often now than I used to when I was not on a list. If I can't possible think of anything other than the suit, I'll try to work on something suit related. Like making a badge, picking out a bandana or other accesories. Since i get a partial and can sew, I'm currently making a captains (pirate) Jacket to go with the head I will eventually get.


----------



## StormWolff (Feb 28, 2014)

I just don't like the fact that 2014 has only just started and I am going to have to wait until middle  of 2015 to get the suit.


----------



## Terror-Run (Feb 28, 2014)

If you chose an artist with a long waiting list.. then yeah ^^;  But atleast it will be worth it right? getting it by a great maker ^^


----------



## StormWolff (Feb 28, 2014)

I think that if I can get a decent daytime job then that would at least help distract me until I get the suit. I may just be feeling extra anxious because of this long winter.


----------



## Brazen (Feb 28, 2014)

If it's any consolation, you'll probably grow out of this whole silly furfag fad long before the suit arrives.

No point being anxious.


----------



## Infurmountable (Mar 1, 2014)

I have an idea. Go to Goodwill or someplace like that and find a cheap sewing machine. Probably cost you $20. Teach yourself to sew on cheap fabric. You can get stuff 50% off at Joann stores. Start playing around, reading the forums, trying to make new things. Screw up a lot. By the time your suit is done, you might know how to make your own.

Just a thought.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 1, 2014)

I had to wait a year and a half for mine. But once you get it all those worrys float away


----------



## EJ-the-Hyena (Mar 1, 2014)

you could always shop around and find other builders who are open or commissions and have shorter wait-lists, or none at all


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats kind of difficult if you have your eyes on a particular style of fursuit. Thats why I waited patiently for so long because I wanted a mixed candy fursuit.


----------



## StormWolff (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys, I am feeling better now knowing that it will be better to just wait for it to arrive in 2015. Hopefully I could debut it at Anthrocon or Midwest Furfest.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 6, 2014)

I waited about 2 years for my fursuit head. In the meantime, I bought a cheaper premade partial on furbuy. So I had something to make the waiting time shorter, and now I have the one partial to goof around with, and the fursuit of my fursona. 

A friend of mine commissioned at OneFurAll and waited about two and a half years. The commission queue took longer than they first estimated. (I do not know if that happens often.)


----------

